# Sunflu Đan Mạch Nhà sản xuất các loại Van công nghiệp uy tín trên thế giới



## nguyenvvuong2019 (22/9/21)

*PGTECH COMPANY LIMITED* - NHẬP KHẨU VÀ PHÂN PHỐI HÀNG ĐẦU VIỆT NAM

*VPGD:* Tầng 19, Phòng 19.07, Tòa Nhà C14-CT2, Bắc Hà, Bộ Công An, Đường Tố Hữu, Nam Từ Liêm, HN.

*Điện thoại:* +84-4-7302 3588/ Fax: +84-4-7302 3589 *Hotline: 0962 875 986 /0962 160 126*

*E-mail:info@pgtech.com.vn* Phòng KD *sales@pgtech.com.vn*

*Website:www.pgtech.com.vn* Giao hàng toàn Quốc và Các Nước trong Khu Vực

*Sunflu Đan Mạch – Nhà sản xuất các loại Van công nghiệp uy tín trên thế giới.*

*PGTech* – Nhà phân phối các loại *Van công nghiệp và các thiết bị HVAC* của *hãng sản xuất Sunflu Đan Mạch* nổi tiếng thế giới. Trải qua hàng ngàn dự án lớn nhỏ chúng tôi đã cung cấp một số lượng lớn *Van Sunflu,* cho các công trình cơ điện và nhận được phản hồi tích cực từ phía các nhà thầu. Để quý bạn đọc có thêm nhiều hiểu biết về thương hiệu Sunflu, bài viết này chúng tôi sẽ chia sẻ những thông tin hữu ích qua nhiều dự án mà kỹ sư PGTech đúc rút được.

*Sunflu Đan Mạch* luôn mang lại những sản phẩm chất lượng tốt, với uy tín của mình, nhà sản xuất này đã có văn phòng đại diện, nhà phân phối ở rất nhiều quốc gia trên thế giới như các nước Châu Âu, Châu Mỹ, Nhật Bản, Trung Quốc,…Tại Việt Nam, PGTech rất vinh dự là đại lý chính thức phân phối dải sản phẩm Sunflu Đan Mạch. Hàng năm Sunflu sản xuất số lượng lớn các sản phẩm cho hệ nhiệt, hệ điều hòa không khí, hệ thủy lực…Các bạn có tin được không khi một năm lượng đồng dành để đúc van của hãng Sunflu nhiều hơn 3 lần trọng lượng tháp Eiffel của Pháp. Điều này để chứng minh sự lớn mạnh và phát triển của nhà sản xuất Sunflu Đan Mạch.

Như đã trình bày ở trên, Sunflu đã đưa ra thị trường dải sản phẩm vô cùng đa dạng, gồm các sản phẩm như: *van giảm áp, van an toàn, van cân bằng, bình áp tích nước nóng, van chống nước va (búa nước), van xả khí, van điều khiển, van trộn nhiệt độ, công tắc áp suất, công tắc dòng chảy*…và rất nhiều các sản phẩm khác. Với sự đa dạng về dải sản phẩm, van Sunflu phù hợp với từng ứng dụng công nghiệp khác nhau. Sử dụng sản phẩm của quý bạn có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm về chất lượng sản phẩm vì quy trình sản xuất của hãng rất nghiêm ngặt, được kiểm định chặt chẽ với trang thiết bị Sunflu Đan Mạch sản xuất hiện đại, đội ngũ kỹ sư tay nghề cao và vững kiến thức chắc chắn sẽ đem lại những sản phẩm tốt nhất, phù hợp nhất cho quý khách hàng.

Một trong những sản phẩm được coi là chủ lực và bán chạy nhất của hãng sản xuất Sunflu Đan Mạch là dòng *Van cân bằng*. Tại Việt Nam, Van cân bằng được PGTech đưa về và phân phối tới nhiều công trình với sự đa dạng của nó. Van cân bằng lưu lượng bao gồm *Van cân bằng cơ *và *van cân bằng tự động*, *van cân bằng chênh áp*, *Van trộn nhiệt độ, Van trộn nhiệt độ điều khiển điện, Van cân bằng nhiệt* đạt tiêu chuẩn hàng đầu thế giới. Không những thế, Sunflu còn đưa ra dòng sản phẩm được đánh giá rất cao đó chính là *Van cân bằng kết hợp đồng hồ đo lưu lượng* giúp khẳng định thêm vị trí cũng như sự phát triển của thương hiệu Sunflu Đan Mạch.

Bên cạnh các loại Van và thiết bị HVAC của hãng Sunflu Đan Mạch, PGTech còn phân phối các loại *Van công nghiệp *từ nhiều nhà sản xuất nổi tiếng khác trên thế giới như* Belimo Thụy Sỹ, Arita Malaysia, Tozen Nhật Bản, Van Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ *… và nhiều dòng sản phẩm, thiết bị khác. Hãy truy cập website của PGTech: *www.pgtech.com.vn* để có thể tìm hiểu thêm và nhận được sự tư vấn trực tiếp về sản phẩm mà quý vị đang quan tâm.


----------

